# Check out my pictures



## ggood (Aug 6, 2014)

WWW.ggood.exposuremanager.com

Would be interested in what you think.  Thanks


----------



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2014)

Most of the people here won't go to a link, especially if you're new.  You'd do better if you just posted two or three of the best ones here.


----------

